# Underlay and carpet for stairs



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Any suggestions for 9mm underlay for stairs and landing.
Suggested 9mm is max thickness for stairs to make fitting easier. 

Also, any thoughts on carpet being pieced on stairs rather than one full strip? Saves on so much waste as landing is under 2m wide so we'd end up with a piece 2.22m wide and 7m long wasted.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

If done properly, pieced will look as good as one strip.
With a professional, you will rarely notice that it is pieced, however bit more difficult if there is a pattern in the carpet.
Make sure that the landing and the top kick-board are one piece, due to wear and forces, it will look longer better.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Like most things, and this applies particularly to carpet, you get what you pay for.

Re the piecing, I've always had carpet fitted in sections. The landing will come down over the edge of the top step. Then, they're carpeted in 2-step sections. Never had any issues. 

Before you buy the 9mm underlay, just see how it compresses after repetitive use - your feet always land on the same spot on your stairs, so a slightly thinner, good quality underlay may be more apt. Just a thought - see what your carpet shop says. You dont want two indentations on each step where the underlay has been squashed. 

Just a thought. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Good underlay protects your carpet and leaves it longer looking new.
It is more important than the quality of your carpet, buy for stairs the best underlay and carpet you can afford, it will pay you back in the long run. 
It is the area with the heaviest traffic in a house and has the most wear.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Cloud9 underlay has come recommended to us by 3 local independent companies.

Not the cheapest but its also not the most expensive 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for replies, it was pieced in our last house(new build) and we had no idea until we came to replace it. 
I know about getting quality underlay and buying best we can afford(Not too bad as a small area) but sometimes most expensive isn't always the best.
Will look at Cloud 9 as suggested.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Just a 2nd thought. Some places online you can order free samples from. Might be worth looking into as they you can see the colour of carpet in your own home and lighting 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

